# Prince Zander: Kitty-God!



## Lions (Aug 31, 2010)

These are not the best shots - they are very old cell phone photos that have been bounced from phone to phone. 
I've kept them because I couldn't keep Zander when I moved. :/ but he was my heart-kitty.
*
BLACK CATS!! *









Prince Zander *IS* premium bananas!









Zander is not amused.









Scritchin' his big head..









Zander has awesome shades..









Prince Zander with his head stuck under a door..
don't worry, he was faking. The first two times I was like,
*"Gasp! My poor kitty!" *and ran to his aid, unstuck him, and cuddled him afterwards.
The third time he proceeded to meow and pull his head back under the door when I got close.
He then meowed on the other side of the door, waiting for his cuddles.

-.- tricksy little brat.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Holy crap!!! That last picture scared me!!! They sure can get their heads into small spaces, can't they?

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Lions (Aug 31, 2010)

They can, he was always getting into mischief.
He used to knock things off of desks and shelves just to get attention - he would go to any length for loves. 

the gap under the door was pretty large, about three or four inches.
scared the crap out of me though. lol


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Lovely cat! 


My flatmate's childhood cat, who was GINORMOUS, used to squeeze under doors like that (see terrifying picture below):


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

That would scare the poo out of me.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

And I'd join you, Dave! It's hard to believe any cat could squeeze under a door!







Thank goodness Nina can't do that! 

What a beautiful cat! No wonder he was special to you!


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow! That last picture of Zander would certainly startle me haha. 

He's a handsome fella.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh My Goodness Swimkris... that is one rolypoly cat!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

RowdyAndMalley said:


> Oh My Goodness Swimkris... that is one rolypoly cat!



My flatmate said it happened after they got her spayed.....

That may be so, but I feed our cats!! LOL


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Zander was a good looking kitty! Last pic is too funny.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Good grief! Well, no wonder! That cat even slept next to a bag of Fancy Feast! He must have absorbed it through osmosis!


----------



## Lions (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 

also... wow, that's a huge cat!
She looks cuddly.
.. she fit under a door?
that is *awesome*!


----------

